# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  TARSU- Decorrenza termine di decadenza per la notifica della cartella di pagamento.

## coccinella

Ad un mio cliente, sono state notificate direttamente due cartelle di pagamento  per l'omesso versamento della TARSu, rispettivamente per l'anno d'imposta 2007 e 2009, da parte dell'Equitalia, per conto del Comune.
Il termine di decadenza per la notifica della cartella di pagamento TARSU, in mancanza di un atto di accertamento, coincide con la fine del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui fu presentata la denuncia, o a quello nel quale la tassa è dovuta.Il punto è che non mi è chiaro, in ques'ultima ipotesi (cioè 31/12 del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui era dovuta la Tarsu) da quando decorre, tenuto conto che la Tarsu, se non erro, viene pagata in unica rata o in 4 rate bimestrali a partire da febbraio dell'anno successivo a quello di competenza (quindi il 2007, inizia ad essere versato nel febbraio del 2008).
Il triennio, allora, da quando decorre? dal 2008 (e quindi almeno la tarsu 2007, notificata nel 2011, sarebbe prescritta) oppure dal 2009 ( anno successivo a quello in cui sarebbe dovuto iniziare il pagamento)?
Il dubbio è in definitiva se il termine di decadenza inizia a decorrerre partendo dall'anno di competenza oppure dall'anno in cui viene versato il tributo?

----------


## MrDike

Dall'anno di competenza...   *2007*: Comune decaduto dal potere di riscossione (la cartella andava notificata entro il 31/12/2010).  *2009*: Tassa ancora riscuotibile (notifica entro il 31/12/2012).

----------

